# Nice Blanks



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Last week i bid on ebay for a couple of Johns Gamekeeper blanks, and wow what good quality they are, i,m making my grand kids a couple of fancy catapults out of them, 
ive ask John and he has no problem with me posting, this one is the 1st and its mine, it will be kitted out with double thera band gold to johns sizes, which they were made for, my grand kids will have a single thera band black on them, 
I think it turned out realy well, and looks a lot better in real life than the photo, but i have a lot to learn before it is a touch on Johns one offs, cheers jeff


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Good stuff !


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Now kitted out and been used ha ha, jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice jeff, u made a good job


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice slingshot.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one Jeff, Well-done John!


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice job- great detail


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great looking slingshot!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice shooter


----------



## bandymannen (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## dudemeister (Mar 28, 2011)

Great custom work to an already very nice frame


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Stylish


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice work its a good looking slingshot Jeff.

Martin


----------

